

College: Big Investment, Paltry Return - limist
http://finance.yahoo.com/college-education/article/109946/college-big-investment-paltry-return;_ylt=AshvrcQzFi5S4exYaZKrzIm7YWsA;_ylu=X3oDMTFhZHRuZWFxBHBvcwMzBHNlYwNwZXJzb25hbEZpbmFuY2UEc2xrA3doaWNoY29sbGVnZQ--?mod=edu-continuing_education

======
Legion
Without a college degree, I may very well have been able to find _a_ job that
pays me what I make now that I'm a few years out of school.

But with a degree, I have a choice of a range of jobs in that pay scale.

My dad made a good living without a degree. He worked at a prison. But he
didn't have the choice to make the same money at a job that didn't involve
dealing with prison inmates every day.

Looking strictly at income doesn't tell the whole story by half. Many of the
people I know who make good money without degrees do it in jobs that weren't
exactly what they were telling their high school guidance counselor that they
were interested in. They're not unhappy, they just had to explore deeper to
find their options for making a good living.

~~~
Psyonic
Very good point. They should measure standard of living, not just income.

